
Ask HN: How to subscribe to HN questions? - mohitmun
I started loving Ask HN recently. but there is one problem I&#x27;m facing, I want to get notified whenever new comment&#x2F;reply&#x2F;answer is added. Any idea how can I achieve this. If I want to build my own subscriber how can I go about it?
======
mohitmun
figured out!
[https://github.com/edavis/hnrss](https://github.com/edavis/hnrss) and custom
IFTTT applet

